# Finally!!



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

After 20+ years of chasing trout I finally broke the 25" barrier. Had a great weekend of quality galveston bay trout. Yesterday caught 11 trout, caught anther 10 trout today caped off by my carrier best 28".. Shes was caught on an assasin with 1/16 oz head in in 6' of water. Special thanks to fishwish and Texan for assisting with the photo and the lure.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Where is that blue sea wall at???


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

My bad, She was CPR'ed and released along with all other fish caught today. Also she weighed 8 lbs.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

excellent


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice catch! congrats.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

troutranger said:


> My bad, She was CPR'ed and *released along with all other fish caught today*. Also she weighed 8 lbs.


 I'm taking this as a joke? Super nice mess of fish, and congats on your personal best!


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Way to go. I doubt all those fish were released after being in the net like that


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Great Day*

Troutrangler,
You must be real desperate to solicit advice from Texxan & Fishwish LOL.....

It was a good day today. 
The fish turned on big time.
:texasflag


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Now...I remember seeing that blue horizon somewhere.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice dude! I bet you were stoked!


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice trout! Congrats!


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Harry is a very skilled angler and that was a real pretty fish! Not too bad of a picture either (LOL)!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Good stuff man! Congrats on a great fish.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You're welcome Harry.. Glad we were in the neighborhood to take the picture for you... Glad you caught your personal Best.. I bet your ready for a 30+ now arnt ya.

Thomas


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

He actually did release all his trout from today. The ones in the net are from yesterday..


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice! How did y'all do in the tourney? I couldn't buy a bite yesterday.
--Hop


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

It was great meeting you Saturday Troutranger. Sorry I missed seeing your big girl! Beautiful fat trout you have there. Glad she is still swimming! Maybe I will catch her tomorrow, lol.



Hop, I am working now on a tourney report. We did ok, not great but not bad. Fair to middlin I guess, lol.


----------



## nextcast (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice fish Harry. So I get a 26 and you raise with a 28... Who has a 30?

Congrats


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job and congrats on your personal best....


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Trout. Congrats on the personal best. SA


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrads on the nice trout.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Where is that blue sea wall at???


Greens Cut?


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice fish...


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like great fun!! congrats on personal best!


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guy'a and galls for all the comments and nice thoughts.


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to go Harry ! Very nice fish, congrats !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on your personal best.........


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Fish!!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I also caught my personal best fishing with Ms Addicted, maybe thats the secret. 
Thomas, you ever come to Rockport fishing for trout?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

CONGRATS! Good advice, Thomas! He's a super fisherman! and so is MsAddicted!


----------

